# "Death By Chocolate" book



## oli (Aug 31, 2001)

Anybody have experience with making any of the recipes from Marcel Desaulnier's "Death by Chocolate"?


----------



## phishstyx (May 21, 2003)

I have a bad habit of buying cookbooks, especially those involving pastry, baking and desserts in general, and then not using the recipes. I do get ideas from them or maybe combine this from a recipe in one book with that from another because they sound like they'd work good together. I have his Death By Chocolate Cakes, Death By Chocolate Cookies and Desserts To Die For and have tried a few of the recipes in them but I don't think I have the original Death By Chocolate book. I'll have to correct that.


----------



## sweetie pie (Feb 18, 2011)

sorry


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Yes..........................I have the book.

I have made the title recipe "Death by Chocolate."

Also:

Zio Ciccio's Cassata

Chocolate Cashew Brownie Cake

Chocolate Pecan Chocolate Chunk Pie

Dark Chocolate Pumpkin Cheesecake

...and Frosty Caramel "Tin Roof" Ice Cream Sandwiches


----------

